

Easily debugging Meteor.js - claudiojulio
http://joshowens.me/easily-debugging-meteor-js/

======
jggonz
I've been playing with Meteor since 0.5 and only recently discovered the
WebStorm IDE. I HIGHLY recommend it even for personal projects. It has built
in support for meteor, and gives you a truly powerful debugging environment.
You can set breakpoints and examine the state of the app (var values, etc...)
while viewing the console within the IDE itself. It also has a Chrome plugin
that allows the IDE to launch and debug apps in the browser.

Here's the link to download the 30 day trial:
[https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/](https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/)

Simple set up instructions: [https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/help/using-
meteor.html](https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/help/using-meteor.html)

------
jakozaur
Also worth checking: [http://meteor.toys/](http://meteor.toys/)

Most useful and free version:
[http://mongol.meteor.com/](http://mongol.meteor.com/)

------
rywalker
Great points Josh - it's pretty common for new Meteor devs to rely only on
console.log - this is a valuable reminder of all the other options for
stepping up our debugging game :)

~~~
joshowens
Thanks. I was on the fence about listing testing as another form of debugging.
Didn't feel right, but maybe I will write a separate article on that at some
point.

------
engelgabriel
Cool reference guide. The [https://github.com/rclai/meteor-ddp-
inspector](https://github.com/rclai/meteor-ddp-inspector) is also helpfull!

~~~
joshowens
Jeez, I should have totally mentioned how to use Chrome to see the DDP data.
You don't really need a separate package for it.

~~~
engelgabriel
True, I send the wrong link anyway. I meant
[https://github.com/arunoda/meteor-ddp-
analyzer](https://github.com/arunoda/meteor-ddp-analyzer)

------
jonbaer
Another good tool is Kadira Debug, a screencast can be found @
[https://www.meteorcasts.net](https://www.meteorcasts.net) ...

------
scheda
Huh. Never new about meteor debug. That's pretty awesome.

~~~
dsiegel2275
Same here. Though I have a Webstorm license and that has worked quite well for
the server side debug. Good to know though that 'meteor debug' exists.

------
sergiotapia
I wonder why meteor debug wasn't advertised more by the core team, it looks
like a pretty neat feature. I'm going to give it a whirl!

~~~
joshowens
It is a neat feature. I also hear that it will persist changes from node-
inspector web interface back to your code itself... I didn't mention in the
article as I didn't have time to confirm it myself.

Yeah, I am thinking of adding a debugging section as a PR to the Meteor docs.

------
nicoles
My main issue with meteor and debugging is that getting into node-inspector
inside of a velocity test is seemingly impossible. Any ideas?

------
marceloschmidt
Thanks josh! It's always good to remember some of the lesser used
functionalities, such as meteor debug.

------
joshowens
If you enjoyed the article, retweets are appreciated:
[https://twitter.com/joshowens/status/622022975584342016](https://twitter.com/joshowens/status/622022975584342016)

Thanks for reading everyone!

